# GCC



## tib92 (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, voilà j'ai un problème au sujet de la gcc sur mon mac je n'arrive pas à la trouver quand je vais dans le terminal et que je tape 'whereis gcc' il me mets rien et quand je vais dans Developer/User/Bin je vois un fichier gcc 

alors pourquoi je ne peux pas y accéder ??


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2011)

RTFM:


> The path searched is the string returned by the sysctl(8) utility for the ``user.cs_path'' string


Vérifie le contenu de ta variable d'environnement PATH. Mais un gcc correctement installé devrait aussi se trouver dans /usr/bin/gcc.


----------



## Céroce (23 Septembre 2011)

Installe Xcode qui installe gcc.
Oui ça prend de la place.
Oui c'est long à télécharger.
Mais ça configure correctement le bouzin.


----------



## ntx (23 Septembre 2011)

Et les heures perdues à essayer d'installer un gcc seul venant de je ne sais où seront largement compensées par le temps de téléchargement


----------



## tib92 (27 Septembre 2011)

j'ai déjà installé xcode


----------



## Nyx0uf (27 Septembre 2011)

Désinstalle Xcode (sudo /Developer/Library/uninstall-devtools) reboot et ré-install.

Normalement gcc,g++,clang.... sont installés dans /usr/bin


----------



## tib92 (1 Octobre 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Désinstalle Xcode (sudo /Developer/Library/uninstall-devtools) reboot et ré-install.
> 
> Normalement gcc,g++,clang.... sont installés dans /usr/bin


justement gcc, g++, clang ... sont dans usr/bin


----------



## ntx (1 Octobre 2011)

Ce n'est pas ce que tu as écrit dans ton premier post.  Et si whereis ne donne rien c'est qu'ils n'y sont pas.


----------



## tib92 (1 Octobre 2011)

oui c'est vrai mais je voulais dire usr/bin dsl mais même dans ce dossier je vois gcc ect... !


----------

